# The Butch Gunnels King of the Bay



## Michael Hoyt Williamson (May 9, 2017)

*“The Butch Gunnels”*​ *KING**of the**BAY** VII*​ Pensacola Bay's Only King Mackerel Tournament
*September 19 - October 31*

*Entry Fee $25 per Angler/$50 per boat*

​ *Open Division (Land or Boat)*​ *1st 50% of entry *​ *2nd 30% of entry*​ *3rd 20% of Entry*​ 
*Sign Up at*

​ Tight Lines Bait & Tackle ​ 711 N. Pace Blv.​ Pensacola, Fl.​ Rules​ 1. All fish must be caught in Pensacola Bay, inside of buoys "10" and "11".​ 2. Fish must be caught by hook and line, but can be landed from land or boat.​ 3. Angler must be signed up 48 hours prior to weighing a fish.​ 4. Fish must be weighed the day it’s caught.​ 5. In case of a tie, the first fish weighed will determine the winner.​ 6. Fish can be weighed at Tight Lines Bait & Tackle ​ 7. No frozen or mutilated fish.​ 8. Must abide by all state and federal laws.​ 9. Winner must be willing to go on the “Catchin’ Fish Show”​ 10. Unwanted fish can be donated to the Wildlife Sanctuary of Northwest FL.​ 11. Entry fee must be paid in cash. ​ 12. Only one prize per fishermen.​


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

was Butch Gunnels from Pensacola? I remember meeting a guy a few times on the beach pier with a name like that, late 60's, sorta California surfer look, but seemed to be into fishing.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

So who won? Normally people post on this one, but it's been a dead conversation this year...what's going on?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry for not knowing all the last names. 1st Place was taken by Jerry
2nd Place Tim Kline
3rd Dustin and tied with Gene Kline
Dustin toke home the beacon with the first fish of the same weight weigh in. It was a late bite this year. Looking forward to next year. Thanks Butch and Tight Lines


----------

